# GPU-Z: Update for GTX460 series when?



## puma99dk| (Aug 4, 2010)

i am wondering when there will be a beta or version 0.4.5 or something available so i can see full shaders correct ^^


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 4, 2010)

oh wow i completely forgot about that  will work on a fix


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 4, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> oh wow i completely forgot about that  will work on a fix



thx Wizzard u r the man


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 5, 2010)

and W1zzard don't forget "Die Size" and "Transistors"


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 5, 2010)

i havent seen any die size measurements for gf104, not sure about transistors either


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 5, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i havent seen any die size measurements for gf104, not sure about transistors either



maybe this link will help: http://techreport.com/articles.x/19242/2

they say this about the GF104:

Estimated transistor count (Millions): 1950

Approximate die size (mm²): 320*

Fabrication process node: 40-nm TSMC

but if it's all true i dunno ^^;


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 10, 2010)

so W1zzard u going to rls a beta of GPU-Z to see if it's working when u have updated it or will it first be available in version 0.4.5?


----------

